# Caral...oldest city in the Americas



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

From: http://www.usatoday.com/travel/destinations/2006-10-16-peru-caral-site_x.htm
__________________________


> Peruvian ruins take travelers back in time
> Updated 10/18/2006 7:57 AM ET
> 
> By Leslie Josephs, Associated Press Writer
> ...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its more older than tiwanaco :uh:


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

i think peru is so underrated when it comes down to archaeology ,i mean people only think about the incas,but is more than that, they have had so many cultures and empires through the ages that is only comparable to sites like egypt or greek or the middle east.......... and there is so much to discovery........i mean there is a site down in peru that is almost or more impressive than macchu pichu and is been discovered recently..i think is called choquericao


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

majestic ancient city


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

wow.. Peru is amazing..


----------

